# calcium chloride cloudy



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

just got some calcium chloride from reefsupplies.ca mixed into 1 gallon of water and it seems cloudy to me, ive been under the assumption that it should eventually be clear..?

anyone deal with them? or get calcium chloride in the gta or shipped that mixes clear like something promised from BRS , there 19$ shipping to canada is a turn off for me ahah

*this is for a 2 part solution for calcium*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BRS stuff mixes clear, but I never used from reefsupply.

Why would you care if it is cloudy? You will add very small volume of it to the tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

email reefsupplies.ca to say what they say? 
I use BRS and it is clear.


----------



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

sig said:


> BRS stuff mixes clear, but I never used from reefsupply.
> 
> Why would you care if it is cloudy? You will add very small volume of it to the tank.


its not like i think it would make my aquarium cloudy , im just assuming there would be a reason why its not clear.. maybe its not at the same level purity as BRS but i would like to know if its detrimental to for the tank like phosphates wise or something?

i will email them and see what they say


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

They might mix as a suspension, this would make it cloudy


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

That is the difference between anhydrous and dihydrate.

BRS is Dihydrate and disolves clear.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Anhydrous CaCl2 is has no water in the solid/crystal matrix. *DI*hydride means there are two molecules of water per molecule of CaCl2. It's only important in the mathematics to calculate the concentration of the dosing solution.

They should mix clear in RO/DI water but will cloud if there impurities. Boil and filter it through a coffee filter and you should have a clear dosing solution.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Very true. The calculations will be very different when using Anhydrous vs Dihydrate CC. 

Luiizy: Did you dissolve it based on the directions provided on the site?


----------

